# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  ब्रेस्ट का आकार कैसे कम करें

## xman

*ब्रेस्ट सही आकार में ना होने के कारण आत्मविश्वास होता है कम।  
**ब्रेस्ट साइज में बदलाव के लिए ब्रेस्ट सर्जरी भी काफी चलन में है।
**अर्द्ध चक्रासन के नियमित अभ्यास से ब्रेस्ट साइज हो सकता है कम। 
**पुश-अप, स्*विमिंग, जौगिंग तथा चेस्*ट फ्लाइ व्यायाम भी हैं कारगर।*

----------


## xman

स्त्री के सौंदर्य को बनाये रखना हो या शिशु को जीवन पान कराना, उनके स्तन की विशेष भूमिका होती है। क्योंकि स्तन यदि ढीले, कमजोर या अधिक बड़े हों, तो उसकी शरीरिक सुंदरता कम होती है। वहीं यदि स्तन आकर्षक, पुष्ट और प्राकृतिक रूप से सुडौल हों तो वह नारी की सौंदर्यता को और अधिक निखार देते हैं। स्वास्थ्य की दृष्टी से भी बहुत बड़े स्तन ठीक नहीं होते। इस लेख में हम आपको बता रहे हैं कि आप जरूरत से बड़े स्तनों का आकार कैसे कम कर सकती हैं।

----------


## xman

आप सुंदर कपड़े और शर्ट पहनना चाहती हैं। पर आपके ब्रेस्ट सही आकार में ना होने के कारण आपको ऐसा करने में तकलीफ होती है। कई बार जरूरत से ज्यादा बड़े ब्रेस्ट होने से महिलाओं को कपड़े सही फिट नहीं आते। ऐसे में ब्रेस्ट को लिफ्ट देकर इस समस्या से निजात पाई जा सकती है। शर्मिंदगी के कारण ज्यादातर महिलाएं इस बारे में बात नहीं करतीं, जिस कारण कई बार स्तन कैंसर, पीठ दर्द, त्वचा पर चकते और एलर्जी जैसी समस्याओं के होने का खतरा भी बढ़ जाता है।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

यूं तो आजकल ब्रेस्ट के साइज में किसी तरह का बदलाव करने के लिए ब्रेस्ट सर्जरी भी काफी चलन में हैं। लेकिन ब्रेस्ट वसा ऊतकों से बने होता हैं। इसलिए आप अपने ब्रेस्ट के आकार को कम करने के लिए सर्जरी के बजाय वजन घटाने के कार्यक्रमों या एक्ससाइज का सहारा भी ले सकती हैं। अगर आपके ब्रेस्ट छोटे है, तो आप अपने जीवन शैली में कुछ परिवर्तन करके इनका आकार सही कर सकती हैं।

----------


## xman

*नारी और स्तन*नारी वक्ष की दो अहम कार्य होते हैं, पहला शिशु का पोषण (दुग्धपान) तथा दूसरा यौनाकर्षण। व्यवहारविदों की मानें तो नारी स्तनों की यौनाकर्षण वाली भूमिका ही ज्यादा महत्वपूर्ण होती है। पूरे नर वानर समुदाय अर्थात प्राइमेट्स में मानव मादाएं ही इतने उभरे अर्द्धगोलाकार मांसल स्तनों वाली होती हैं। इससे यह साफ होता है कि मानव जाति में मादा के स्तनों की भूमिका केवल शिशु पोषण देने वाली ही नहीं है।

----------


## xman

*बड़े स्तनों के कारण*बड़े स्तन होने के कई कारण हो सकते हैं। मोटापे की वजह से भी ऐसा होता है, या फिर यह समस्या वंशानुगत भी हो सकती है। कभी-कभी शरीर में एस्*ट्रोजन का लेवल हाई हो जाने के कारण भी ऐसी समस्*या आ जाती है। लेकिन ब्रेस्*ट साइज को कम करने के लिये कुछ सिंपल एक्*सर्साइज, योग किये  जा सकते हैं, या फिर कुछ नुस्खे भी अपनाए जा सकते हैं।

----------


## xman

*स्तनों का आकार कम करने के तरीके**एक्सरसाइज*स्तन बहुत से फैटी टिशू से मिलकर बना होता है, जिनको कम करके आप अपने स्तनों को कम कर सकती हैं। इसके लिए सही कसरत करना बहुत जरूरी होता है। शरीर की वसा को घटा कर आप अपने स्तनों को आराम से कम कर सकती हैं। आपको दौड़ने, साइकलिंग, सीढि़यां चढ़ने और स्*विमिंग करने जैसी कैलोरी बर्न करने वाली एक्*सर्साइज करनी चाहिए। इसके लिए आपको नियमित रूप से पुश-अप एक्*सर्साइज, स्*विमिंग, जौगिंग तथा चेस्*ट फ्लाइ जैसे व्यायाम करने होंगे।लेकिन ध्यान रहे जब भी आप व्यायाम करें तो स्पोर्ट्स ब्रा जरूर पहने। क्योंकि हम जैसे-जैसे मूवमेंट करते हैं, स्तन भी वैसे ही मूवमेंट करते हैं, इसलिए बिना सही सपोर्ट के व्यायाम करने से स्तनों में दर्द हो सकता है। साथ ही इसके लिगामेंट को भी नुकसान पहुंच सकता है और त्वचा ढीली पड़ सकती है।

----------


## xman

*योग की मदद लें*अपने बेस्ट के आकार को कम करने के लिए आप योग का सहारा ले सकती हैं। इसके लिए नियमित रूप से अर्द्ध चक्रासन मुद्रा बेहद मददगार साबित होती है।*अर्द्ध चक्रासन कैसे करें*

•    सीधे खड़े होकर अपने हाथों को एक साथ ऊपर की तरफ फैला दें। 

•    अपने हथेलियों की मुटठी बांध ले।  

•    अपनी हथेलियों को एक साथ शामिल करके अपनी कलाई को मजबूत करें।  

•    अपने शरीर को ऊपर की ओर खींचे, अपने कंधों को सुनिश्चित करके अपने कान को छूए।

•    गहरी सांस ले, अपने शरीर को कूल्हों के सहारे ऊपरी की ओर पुश करें।•    साथ ही अपने घुटनों को मोड़े। यहं आसन एक या दो मिनट के लिए करें।*कार्डियो, एरोबिक्स करें*आपको अपने ब्रेस्ट के आकार को कम करने के लिए अपने शरीर से अतिरिक्त वसा कम करनी होगी। अच्छी तरह के आकार और छोटे ब्रेस्ट के लिए एरोबिक्स करें। बहुत भारी वजन न उठाएं, ये आपके मांसपेशियों के भारीपन को कम नहीं करता, बल्कि मांसपेशियों को टोन करता है। यदि आप जिम नहीं जाना चाहतीं तो घर पर ही आसान से कार्डियो एक्ससाइज कर सकती हैं। जॉगिंग करें, ब्रेस्ट के आकार को कम करने के लिए यह एक अच्छा उपाय है। साथ ही घूमना भी एक अच्छा तरीका होगा। 30 मिनट या एक दिन में 20 मिनट जॉगिंग या तेज चलना भी आपके ब्रेस्ट से अतिरिक्त वसा को कम करने में मदद करता है।  साथ ही 25 मिनट तक एरोबिक्स करना भी ब्रेस्ट के आकार को कम करने में मददगार साबित हो सकता है।

----------


## xman

स्तनों का बढा आकार कम करने के लिए आपको व्यायाम के साछ अपने खान-पान पर भी ध्यान देना होगा। बहुत अधिक फैटी फूड खाने से व भोजन में अनियनिता के कारण भी स्तनों का आकार बढ़ सकता है।

----------


## mangaldev

चटाई या दरी पर सिधे लेट कर सुबह स्याम खाली पेट क्षमता अनुसार आभ्यंंतर-कुभ्मक प्राणायाम करे और शुरु मे दस बार तक करे फिर पांच पांच दिन के उपरांत इसे दो की संख्या मेंं बधाते हुये 20 बार तक ले जाये फिर रोजाना दोनो समय 20 बर लगातार करते रहे इससे बढा हुआ पेट और स्तनो का आकार कम होने लगेगा। पूरे शरीर मे सुडोलता आ जायेगी।

----------

